# Huawei P20 Pro triple-camera phone smashes the competition with DxOMark score of 109



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)

Wham bam meet the new notched up king in town 



> There's no other way to put it: at least according to DxOMark, the Huawei P20 Pro is far and away the most capable smartphone camera on the market. In fact, with a score of 109, the world's first triple-cam smartphone ranks a full 10 points ahead of its nearest rival, the Samsung Galaxy S9. And it's not just the P20 Pro; even the P20, which only has a dual-cam, broke into three digits with a score of 102. That makes the Huawei P20 Pro and P20 the _two_ best smartphone cameras DxOMark has ever tested, and puts them right at the top of our must-review list.
> 
> You can read the full P20 Pro and P20 reviews by following those links, but the TL;DR is simple: Huawei cleaned up across the board. DxOMark put it simply enough it the conclusion to its Huawei P20 Pro review:
> 
> ...



Huawei P20 Pro triple-camera receives DxOMark score of 109, smashing the competition


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)

*HUAWEI P20 VS P20 PRO SPECS*

*PROCESSOR*
Huawei Kirin 970 Octa-core CPU (4 x Cortex A73 2.36GHz + 4 x Cortex A53 1.8GHz) + i7 co-processor
*SCREEN*
*P20:* 5.8-inch, 1,080 x 2,244 LCD
*P20 Pro:* 6.1-inch, 1,080 x 2,240 OLED
*CAMERAS*
*P20:* Front: 24MP, f/2.0, Rear camera: 12MP RGB (f/1.8) + 20MP monochrome (f/1.6) 
*P20 Pro:* Front: 24MP, f/2.0, Rear camera: 40MP RGB (f/1.8) + 20MP monochrome (f/1.6) + 8MP telephoto (f/2.4) 
*MEMORY*
*P20:* 4GB RAM and 128GB storage 
*P20 Pro:* 6GB RAM and 128GB storage
*DIMENSIONS*
*P20:* 149.1 mm x 70.8 mm x 7.65 mm (H x W x D) 
*P20 Pro:*155.0 mm x 73.9 mm x 7.8 mm (H x W x D)
*WEIGHT*
*P20:* 165g
*P20 Pro:* 180g
*BATTERY*
*P20:* 3400mAh
*P20 Pro:* 4000mAh

Huawei P20 vs P20 Pro: Samsung has a real rival on Android again | WIRED UK


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 28, 2018)

In the detailed review in the first link, all the pictures look better from the pixel except for the first night shot. The p20 almost entirely obliterates skin detail, and leans very pink in its cast. The pixel is a lot more natural in tone, and has excellent detail. The p20 also oversharpens to hell and back. That first night picture was incredibly impressive though.


----------



## Chz (Mar 28, 2018)

Four cameras.

Zero headphone jacks.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 22, 2018)

I really like the P20 pro, the only thing I'm not keen on is the physical home button. I think it looks untidy.

I'm due to upgrade in October, and although I was keen to keep my OP3 on a cheap contract, the temptation to switch is definitely there. I'd hope it drops a little bit in price by then.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 24, 2018)

Grauniad review
★★★★★


> The Chinese smartphone maker has hit a home run with this top-end smartphone that’s on a par with the best


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2018)

For the photographically clueless amongst us: what is the point in having a triple camera?  In fact, what does it even mean to have a triple camera?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

kabbes said:


> For the photographically clueless amongst us: what is the point in having a triple camera?  In fact, what does it even mean to have a triple camera?


It's a way of getting around the inherent limitations of a single teensy weeny camera module:



> The P20 Pro will be equipped with a triple-camera setup built in co-operation with Leica and this is where most of the attention is focused.
> 
> On the back of the phone there are three camera lenses, two of which are arranged together, with a third lens sitting below them.
> 
> ...


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2018)

I can't say I really understand what is happening there, but it sounds like a clever way to make it take good photos.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 24, 2018)

Chz said:


> Four cameras.
> 
> Zero headphone jacks.


This.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

The Guardian are very, very impressed. But that lovely camera experience comes at the expense of no headphone socket, no microSD card and a pug-ugly iPhone X-like notch.



> With the P20 Pro Huawei has finally produced something that I would recommend over competitors regardless of the price. While not cheap, costing £800, in some ways you get a better experience than rivals costing £200 more.
> 
> But the P20 Pro isn’t a value proposition; it is a no-holds-barred attempt to usurp the current kings of the top-end smartphone, Samsung and Apple. The Mate 10 Pro was great, but Huawei has hit a home run with the P20 Pro.
> 
> ...


Huawei P20 Pro review: the three-camera iPhone killer


----------



## Nemesisuk (May 21, 2018)

Got mine on Saturday and so far I'm imoressed. Battery life is impressive and it comes with a soft transparent case and pre applied screen protector. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Star (May 21, 2018)

Nemesisuk said:


> Got mine on Saturday and so far I'm imoressed. Battery life is impressive and it comes with a soft transparent case and pre applied screen protector.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


yours, eh?


----------



## Nemesisuk (May 21, 2018)

Yes OK technically it's yours, though I'm using it and chose it. So shut up you.


----------



## kazza007 (Jul 10, 2018)

Dows using a USB adaptor to connect the headphone jack cause any detrimental sound issues compared to direct 35 headphones jack? I may upgrade my Nexus 6p to p20 pro. Shame p20 pro is oled not AMOLED


----------



## a_chap (Jul 10, 2018)

A DxOMark score of 109 ?!?!?

Good grief. Ansel Adams never stood a chance.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 11, 2018)

Nemesisuk said:


> Got mine on Saturday and so far I'm imoressed. Battery life is impressive and it comes with a soft transparent case and pre applied screen protector.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



How are you finding it? Good hopefully as mine is coming tomorrow.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 11, 2018)

For what it’s worth Huawei dirty tricks have been continuing in the past week. Not content with faking photos they have also been faking benchmarking apps:

[Update: Huawei statement] UL Benchmarks delists several Huawei and Honor devices for cheating on 3DMark test


----------



## Chz (Sep 12, 2018)

"But everyone else does it" is a lame excuse.
It's also correct. Huawei's problem is that they're one of only three phone makers that roll their own chipsets (also Samsung and Apple), so they have extra incentive to show up every other Snapdragon-based phone on the market.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 12, 2018)

cybershot said:


> For what it’s worth Huawei dirty tricks have been continuing in the past week. Not content with faking photos they have also been faking benchmarking apps:
> 
> [Update: Huawei statement] UL Benchmarks delists several Huawei and Honor devices for cheating on 3DMark test



You could have posted this 24 hours ago.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 12, 2018)

My sister got one of these very recently and it crashes and freezes 2-3 times every day.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 12, 2018)

discobastard said:


> My sister got one of these very recently and it crashes and freezes 2-3 times every day.



If mine does that it will be going back. Keep the bad reports coming.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> If mine does that it will be going back. Keep the bad reports coming.


My friend really loved hers. Until she dropped it and the screen fractured into a billion cracks. Ouch!


----------



## discobastard (Sep 12, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> If mine does that it will be going back. Keep the bad reports coming.



Hopefully it's a one-off.  Sure it will go back and get replaced.  But it does show their quality control ain't what it should be.  Three cameras don't matter if you can't get the basics right.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 15, 2018)

I love it. Some annoying quirks that were more complicated to sort out than they should have been such as lock screen wall papers. 

Camera is great of course. The speakers are much better than my OP3 which is good for when I'm listening to podcasts in bed. Nice and quick at the moment too.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 15, 2018)

My wife has one and likes it, it's a great phone and camera. I'm sure she would be more excited but she just upgraded from a P9 and it's basically the same but slightly better.

I've got the honor 8 and no question when my contract runs out in feb I'll stick with honor (bit more affordable than the huawei).


----------



## MBV (Oct 6, 2018)

Some seriously good deals on these at the moment. Three are doing it for £25/month but having been on a sim only contract for so long I am not sure I can make the leap!


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 6, 2018)

Bastards no wonder O2 were happy to lock me in at that price. Still I'm really happy with it. Not only is the camera great, but I love everything else about it too.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## lefteri (Oct 16, 2018)

Nemesisuk said:


> Yes OK technically it's yours, though I'm using it and chose it. So shut up you.


Lolz


----------



## cybershot (Oct 16, 2018)

Here's the $2,095 edition! 

Huawei’s latest Porsche Design collab is a fancy Mate 20 Pro


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2018)

Huawei's latest phones use proprietary storage cards for some reason


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Huawei's latest phones use proprietary storage cards for some reason


Well that's a daft decision but still MILES better than having no expandable storage at all - no matter what they charge it's almost certain it will be loads cheaper than Apple's storage pricing on their handsets.  And 256GB sure is a lot of storage.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2018)

My OH is look at one of these as a replacement for a iphone 7...... they're lovely looking phones, however when we had a look at one in the shop, the flickering on the camera was appalling, and I was disappointed that there's no wireless charging on a flagship model.

Has anyone got one and can give me some real world insight on what they're like to use on a day to day?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2018)

sim667 said:


> My OH is look at one of these as a replacement for a iphone 7...... they're lovely looking phones, however when we had a look at one in the shop, the flickering on the camera was appalling, and I was disappointed that there's no wireless charging on a flagship model.
> 
> Has anyone got one and can give me some real world insight on what they're like to use on a day to day?


Given the recent reviews, I'd recommend the new Pixel phones.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2018)

editor said:


> My friend really loved hers. Until she dropped it and the screen fractured into a billion cracks. Ouch!


This is handy to know. My OH will definitely drop hers, repeatedly.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Given the recent reviews, I'd recommend the new Pixel phones.


Wicked, I'll suggest she has a look.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Wicked, I'll suggest she has a look.


Check out the thread here - there's nothing out there to match the upcoming night view feature.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2018)

The Mate 20 Pro looks to be an amazing phone at an amazingly high price. It looks bloody great though. 














> With the Mate 20 Pro, Huawei set itself the goal of beating the Galaxy Note 9, and I’m a little surprised to conclude that Huawei has succeeded. The Mate 20 Pro has a more reliable camera, more human dimensions, better performance, faster face unlock, and, in my judgment, a more pleasant display. But the Mate 20 Pro is quite a bit more expensive than Samsung’s phone today, so that complicates matters.
> 
> Even if you only agree with me to the extent of seeing the Mate 20 Pro as a viable competitor to the Note 9 and Pixel 3 XL, that still makes this phone’s absence from the American market a real loss. This year has seen LG and HTC extend their fade from relevance, and the American consumer is increasingly picking between the Apple or Samsung flavor of flagship smartphone, with Google’s Pixels and maybe OnePlus devices showing up as outsider choices.
> 
> The Huawei Mate 20 Pro is a good phone, with some great and unique features, and once its price falls to become more attainable, it’ll be a real contender.



Huawei Mate 20 Pro review: the best phone America can’t get


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

It's down to a pricey but not completely insane £630 for the 128GB model here 
P20 Pro, 128Gb - Black

Blimey - £500 here 
Grade A Huawei P20 Pro Twilight 6.1" 128GB 4G Unlocked & SIM Free - Laptops Direct


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

Nemesisuk said:


> Got mine on Saturday and so far I'm imoressed. Battery life is impressive and it comes with a soft transparent case and pre applied screen protector.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


So how are you getting on with it? 
How's the camera?


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 13, 2018)

Worth every penny a couple of months down the line.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Nov 14, 2018)

Have to agree brilliant phone. The new android pie makes it a lot better too. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 8, 2019)

due an upgrade - think I may go for either the p20 pro or the mate 20 pro (largely due to the cameras and battery life). Is the mate 20pro worth an extra 8quid a month?


----------



## Chz (Feb 8, 2019)

Well the Mate 20 has a CPU that's a few generations newer, so I'd say it's certainly worth more. 

See if they have the Honor View 20 - looks to be a price/performance leader.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 12, 2019)

So does the triple camera turn out to send pictures of my friends and family back to Chinese military intelligence?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

kabbes said:


> So does the triple camera turn out to send pictures of my friends and family back to Chinese military intelligence?


If you want to believe every half-witted yarn spewed up on the internet, why yes, of course it does.


----------



## Chz (Feb 12, 2019)

kabbes said:


> So does the triple camera turn out to send pictures of my friends and family back to Chinese military intelligence?


Surprisingly (because I have low expectations), no-one has ever managed to prove any sort of malicious behaviour from a Huawei product. They just sort of assume since ZTE was caught out, they must be at it as well. This is despite instances of Cisco being caught out spying for the US gov't. 

It might be trickier to catch their enterprise gear out (fewer eyes on it), but there's an active development community around Huawei/Honor consumer products and if they're spying then must be _incredibly_ good at it since no-one's spotted anything.

I make no claims about other random Chinese gear. My Xiaomi light bulbs make weird connections at odd times to the internet (until I cut them off). But Huawei seems reasonably on the ball.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 12, 2019)

The latest update has caused numerous problems on my phone. Poor ram management, apps randomly closing, slowing down and almost crashing. It's made an amazing phone incredibly frustrating. I hope they sort it out soon.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Feb 12, 2019)

Have you tried a factory reset since updating? 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

Chz said:


> Surprisingly (because I have low expectations), no-one has ever managed to prove any sort of malicious behaviour from a Huawei product. They just sort of assume since ZTE was caught out, they must be at it as well. This is despite instances of Cisco being caught out spying for the US gov't.
> 
> It might be trickier to catch their enterprise gear out (fewer eyes on it), but there's an active development community around Huawei/Honor consumer products and if they're spying then must be _incredibly_ good at it since no-one's spotted anything.
> 
> I make no claims about other random Chinese gear. My Xiaomi light bulbs make weird connections at odd times to the internet (until I cut them off). But Huawei seems reasonably on the ball.


This notion that one of the most popular handset makers in the world is somehow happily raking  off precious user data _without anyone noticing_ really seems a particularly wild allegation. 

Still, I imagine spreading FUD about about such a firm suits Apple, Trump et al.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 14, 2019)

Samsung are not just matching this camera phone...

Galaxy S10 (Feb 20th).

"a system that will retain the S9’s 12-megapixel f1.5/2.4 lens as its primary sensor. Alongside this, there will apparently be a “super wide-angle” 16-megapixel snapper (f/1.9 aperture with a 123-degree field of view), plus a 13-megapixel f/2.4 lens to complete the picture."

That is quite a set-up. I want. Base model starts at £700 rising to £1,400 if you want an almighty 1TB of storage for all those huge image and film files.

PowerShare feature looks interesting.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2019)

Stanley Edwards said:


> PowerShare feature looks interesting.


I ain't sharing my power with no one, no sir. It's MINE! get your own power.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 14, 2019)

I read this as not so good news...

"There’s also a chance the Plus-sized model will come with a dual-camera on the front, with the intention of delivering greater depth of field (or bokeh) effects for selfies".

What a fucking waste.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 14, 2019)

I guess a creative photographer could make better use. I still want one anyway.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 14, 2019)

editor said:


> I ain't sharing my power with no one, no sir. It's MINE! get your own power.



No need to worry.

Wireless charging of other devices from the S10. As a traveling type this could be hugely advantageous. One less cable. One less powerbank. Time saved reliant on cable charging other devices.


----------



## girasol (Feb 15, 2019)

My HTC 10 is dying a slow painful death (battery life degrading, now I have to charge it twice a day - for first 18 months the battery life was really good) and I've been looking into new phones, it's between Huawey, Samsung S8 and Google Pixel 3 - but all are horrendously expensive (I always buy sim free as it works out cheaper long run).

I wouldn't even mind paying what they cost if I could change the battery eventually.  So I looked at phones that can have their battery changed but the cameras didn't seem so good.  I'm basically paralysed by choice   It almost seems like the best option is to get a cheap phone, like Moto G5 or maybe G6 (which has 4,000 mAh battery) and get a separate good quality phone sized camera!

I want an android phone with a good camera and good speakers/microphone, GPS that's accurate and works, a battery that doesn't die after 18 months and that can be replaced when it does. (Apart from battery life I'm actually pretty happy with my HTC 10.)  Seems to be a lot to ask given the reviews I've been reading


----------



## 8ball (Feb 15, 2019)

Misleading thread title. 

Whenever I read it I think there’s going to be smashing involved, then it starts with a whole load of specifications.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2019)

girasol said:


> I want an android phone with a good camera and good speakers/microphone, GPS that's accurate and works, a battery that doesn't die after 18 months and that can be replaced when it does. (Apart from battery life I'm actually pretty happy with my HTC 10.)  Seems to be a lot to ask given the reviews I've been reading


Why not just change the battery? 
HTC 10 repair services - repair display/screen, replace battery


----------



## girasol (Feb 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Why not just change the battery?
> HTC 10 repair services - repair display/screen, replace battery



Thought about that but led to believe it's risky... Maybe I will if it gets really bad.


----------



## Chz (Feb 15, 2019)

girasol said:


> My HTC 10 is dying a slow painful death (battery life degrading, now I have to charge it twice a day - for first 18 months the battery life was really good) and I've been looking into new phones, it's between Huawey, Samsung S8 and Google Pixel 3 - but all are horrendously expensive (I always buy sim free as it works out cheaper long run).
> 
> I wouldn't even mind paying what they cost if I could change the battery eventually.  So I looked at phones that can have their battery changed but the cameras didn't seem so good.  I'm basically paralysed by choice   It almost seems like the best option is to get a cheap phone, like Moto G5 or maybe G6 (which has 4,000 mAh battery) and get a separate good quality phone sized camera!
> 
> I want an android phone with a good camera and good speakers/microphone, GPS that's accurate and works, a battery that doesn't die after 18 months and that can be replaced when it does. (Apart from battery life I'm actually pretty happy with my HTC 10.)  Seems to be a lot to ask given the reviews I've been reading


New Moto G7 Power looks good. Same large battery, much improved CPU performance.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 15, 2019)

I luv my Honor 10.....@ £250 with a work discount  it didn't break the bank either... The cameras aren't quite up to the P20 but they are more than adequate for me....

Uses the same Kirin octacore chip 970   4gb ram and 128gb storage as the P20, dual rear cameras at 24 and 20 mp


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2019)

Chz said:


> New Moto G7 Power looks good. Same large battery, much improved CPU performance.



It's not changeable by non tech person though right?  I.e. someone has to open up the phone to change it.

edit: 5,000mAh!!!  wow, might be worth having as a back up phone, it's cheap too! (Shame it's too big for my hands  )


----------



## Chz (Feb 16, 2019)

girasol said:


> It's not changeable by non tech person though right?  I.e. someone has to open up the phone to change it.
> 
> edit: 5,000mAh!!!  wow, might be worth having as a back up phone, it's cheap too! (Shame it's too big for my hands  )


"Changeable" is a matter of opinion. It's not crack it open and pop it out (is anything now?), but it's also not one of those phones where you need to heat it up to melt the glue before you can open it. Some basic tools and anyone can do it.

Sadly, that's what we're reduced to now. At least with a 5k battery, it would be a long time before it would need replacing.


----------



## girasol (Feb 21, 2019)

Chz said:


> "Changeable" is a matter of opinion. It's not crack it open and pop it out (is anything now?), but it's also not one of those phones where you need to heat it up to melt the glue before you can open it. Some basic tools and anyone can do it.
> 
> Sadly, that's what we're reduced to now. At least with a 5k battery, it would be a long time before it would need replacing.



Ended up ordering a Galaxy S8  Hoping it'll last me 3-4 years at least.


----------

